# Otocinclus disappearing



## Tashiandpixie

Hi I am totally new novice to owning a planted tank . I have a 64l low tech planted tank which is heavily planted. I had 6 otocinclus in the tank with a assassin snail and pond snails . The otocinclus seem veru happy but after two weeks 1 has disappeared . Would the assassin snail eat fish . 1 other of the otocinclus is hiding more than the other four who are all eating away very happily. I have tested the tank and everything seems fine it has been up and running for 8 weeks now and the fish have been in for 2 weeks.


----------



## niko

Otos are funky. Very often they all die. One notion is that they have special bacteria in their stomachs that must be fed certain types of algae. That is how the Otos feed. If the algae is not in your aquarium (but it has other algae maybe) the bacteria dies and soon the too dies from starvation. How true is that I do not know and I do not think you can find reliable info on that.

Second reason for fish deaths is that you normally buy unquarantined fish. They will not die right away every time. Could be weeks.

Otos have another peculiarity - their corpses disappear very quickly. It is almost as if whatever eats them is inside them already. I've seen an Oto corpse disappear completely in 4 hours without the snails touching it which is also a strange thing.


----------



## Silvering

As niko says, deaths within two weeks are unfortunately normal. That's generally considered minimum quarantine time - it sounds like you have no other fish in the tank, so they "quarantined" in their new home, which is fine. You may want to be wary of introducing new fish without quarantine though, since you wouldn't want to lose the four that are currently doing well to something nasty coming in on the new fish!


----------



## Cavan Allen

Never buy them when they've just arrived at a store. It's normal for many to not make it. The ones that have been there a while seem to last years when you take them home.


----------



## secuono

They are so danged hard to keep alive and once they do make it, hard to kill. Have one who's been through several moves over the years, tried to get friends for it, they die, he lives on...I gave up


----------



## josecatala

I've also experienced their disappearing act. I've also had some that have lived for years. When they do to take to your tank they do an awesome job of eating the algae.
Are there other peaceful algae eating fish that would work as well as they seem to do?


----------



## Diana K

Otos are the smallest, so in your tank are about the best. 2 ought to be able to keep up with algae in that tank.

There are several species of Otocinclus, and some closely related fish (Paraotocinclus). 
There are several species with the name Bulldog or Pit Bull Pleco. Do some research before buying, they get to different sizes. Make sure you know which one you are getting. Paraotocinclus jumbo is a 2" fish with the common name Pit Bull Pleco. 
Another common name for some of the 'Bull Dog' plecos is Rubber Lip. Again, make sure which one you are really buying!

Another group of Loricariads (plecos) is the genus Ancistrus. Many are algae eaters. They tend to be larger than Otos, so need a larger tank. The most common is the Bristlenose Pleco and its color and fin morphs. Very good algae eaters. I would suggest them for tanks at least 4' long (over 1.2m) There are other Ancistrus that are worth looking for. Most of them have some sort of growth on their head, and the many species are different sizes. Not all eat algae.

There is another group of Loricariads that are wood eaters. (And they can REALLY mow down the stuff!) The genus Panaque has smaller and larger fish that require wood in their diet. They are not really great at algae, though some are OK.

Here is a good reference for these types of fish. If you are looking for fish that will fit in your small tank, then find one of the smallest, then click on a link in the description that says find similar size.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/


----------



## jackal148

I found that I have the best results with ottos if I introduce them to a relatively new set up. Shortly after setting up a new aquarium, there is a big diatom bloom. If you introduce ottos into that set up, they will clean up the diatoms very quickly and their bellies will look as though they swallowed a small marble. I actually think they put on weight from all they eat. Once the diatoms are gone, they will continue to eat whatever other algae is present but they loose that big bell. It might be that diatoms are a valuable food source for them. I have also found that they go after any fish food, including grindal worms that land on broad plant leaves like those of anubius or swords. They look so cool hanging on the front glass with those "beer bellies".


----------



## OTPT

On a water change a few days ago, I found one of my Oto's got stuck in 
a bush of Java fern near the top of the tank. She had been there without 
water for sometime. I had to yank her out. Otherwise she would be dead.


----------

